# Scheduling is time consuming



## Jcorley0408 (Nov 3, 2021)

The schedule is time consuming. Any tricks to get it done quick.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Nov 3, 2021)

Ask your team for hours available & know your team.


----------



## MrT (Nov 3, 2021)

Depends i guess on what you are making the schedule for. With the new desired hours and the desire fore more consistent hours try setting areas up with set schedules.  Easier for areas like inbound but it can be done for some team members everywhere that way you are just making adjustments instead of starting from scratch every time.  In my store rn id say 90% of dbos and all of inbound have set schedules and only really get adjusted for time off requests and large set weeks.  Even then they work the same shifts, just need to add in to cover what they are missing.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Nov 4, 2021)

Dude, use myTime, and then make minor adjustments , scheduling 101.


----------



## Angular Momentum (Dec 26, 2021)

You should take two weeks to really set up your my time successfully. For example go to each of your team members ask them for their true availability, their desired availability, their desired number of hours, and their preferred time off. Spend the next week in putting all data into my time. Build a set schedule based on all this information along with peak hours in your store. Then each week you're only trimming to the store's hours (Payroll) And time-off requests.

Work hard now to work less later


----------



## Fluttervale (Dec 29, 2021)

Auto schedule.  Write set schedules for the full team.  Make each shift 8.5 hours long.  You auto schedule will put in way too many hours this way.  Then just shorten them up to meet your forecast hours each week.

That way you never have too few people in the building, and you can always get someone to stay if you have a call off or heavy workload.


----------



## Tacopie (Dec 30, 2021)

All our schedules are computer generated.


----------



## TLSpot (Dec 30, 2021)

Write a set schedule for your team and make any vacation or time off adjustments weekly.


----------

